# Kelly Hildebrandt



## dfweyer (Jul 21, 2009)

I Now Pronounce You Both Kelly Hildebrandt

I'd rule out dating any woman with the same last name as me for obvious "that'd be weird" inferred incest reasons. But this couple didn't care all that much seeing as how they have the EXACT SAME FREAKING NAME.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 21, 2009)

So which one is gonna change their name when they get married?


----------



## Wolverine (Jul 21, 2009)

It'll be Mr. Kelly Hildebrandt and Mrs. Kelly Hildebrandt2

I wish I could have a mathematical notation in my name. That's cool.


----------



## Supe (Jul 21, 2009)

I've actually seen this before with two Leslies. My sister babysat for their kids. Their parents got married, and they were step brother and step sister. Sister took the step father's last name as a teenager, same first name, and to top it all off, they married their own brother/sister!


----------



## dastuff (Jul 21, 2009)

My favorite part is that the guy goes by "kelly boy" and the girl "kelly girl"...

What an advanced system...


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2009)

Wolverine said:


> It'll be Mr. Kelly Hildebrandt and Mrs. Kelly Hildebrandt2
> I wish I could have a mathematical notation in my name. That's cool.


Wouldn't it be (Kelly Hildebrandt)2 since your argument (e.g. function) is the entire name and not just the last name?

I am not sayin' .... just sayin' ....

JR


----------



## Dexman1349 (Jul 21, 2009)

dastuff said:


> My favorite part is that the guy goes by "kelly boy" and the girl "kelly girl"...
> What an advanced system...


Oh good, they worked out a detailed system to avoid confusion. I was concerned it would be lame. Something like “Kelly boy” walking around shirtless at all times.

:f_115m_e45d7af:

What happens when they get divorced? "I don't want your last name anymore!!!" lol


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 21, 2009)

What about Kinky Kelly and the Sexy Stud?


----------



## Wolverine (Jul 21, 2009)

jregieng said:


> Wouldn't it be (Kelly Hildebrandt)2 since your argument (e.g. function) is the entire name and not just the last name?
> I am not sayin' .... just sayin' ....
> 
> JR


Back to Algebra for you!
The hyphenated Mrs. Hildebrandt would be Kelly Hildebrandt-Hildebrandt, or Kelly Hildebrandt2.

Their _*child * _would be (Kelly Hildebrandt)2, silly. (you just know a couple like this would name the kid Kelly Kelly.)



Supe said:


> I've actually seen this before with two Leslies. My sister babysat for their kids. Their parents got married, and they were step brother and step sister. Sister took the step father's last name as a teenager, same first name, and to top it all off, they married their own brother/sister!


 This probably isn't immoral or illegal, but it should be. Unless she was totally hot.
My brother's brother-in-law (on the other side) had a worse case. His wife finds out she has a half brother and goes to look him up in another state (stop me if I've told this story before). Ends up hooking up, shacking up, and pregnant by the dude, then leaves the guy (the BBIL) with the four kids. Her excuse?: "You wouldn't understand; it's a family thing." WTF? YOU MEAN IT'S A JERRY SPRINGER THING!


----------



## Supe (Jul 21, 2009)

Wolverine said:


> This probably isn't immoral or illegal, but it should be. Unless she was totally hot.
> My brother's brother-in-law (on the other side) had a worse case. His wife finds out she has a half brother and goes to look him up in another state (stop me if I've told this story before). Ends up hooking up, shacking up, and pregnant by the dude, then leaves the guy (the BBIL) with the four kids. Her excuse?: "You wouldn't understand; it's a family thing." WTF? YOU MEAN IT'S A JERRY SPRINGER THING!



She (they) were definitely NOT hot. Two very dorky, gawky looking people. Then again, they weren't blood relatives in any way, but it was still weird.

Leaving a guy with 4 incestuous children that weren't his? Now that's pretty low.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jul 21, 2009)

jregieng said:


> Wouldn't it be (Kelly Hildebrandt)2 since your argument (e.g. function) is the entire name and not just the last name?
> I am not sayin' .... just sayin' ....
> 
> JR



Yeah JR, (Kelly Hildebrandt)2=Kelly Kelly + Kelly Hildebrandt + Hildebrandt Kelly + Hildebrandt Hildebrandt


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jul 21, 2009)

Wolverine said:


> My brother's brother-in-law (on the other side) had a worse case. His wife finds out she has a half brother and goes to look him up in another state (stop me if I've told this story before). Ends up hooking up, shacking up, and pregnant by the dude, then leaves the guy (the BBIL) with the four kids. Her excuse?: "You wouldn't understand; it's a family thing." WTF? YOU MEAN IT'S A JERRY SPRINGER THING!



Wow, that's some shit right there.


----------



## TouchDown (Jul 21, 2009)

Dexman1349 said:


> What happens when they get divorced? "I don't want your last name anymore!!!" lol


And if so... how do you make sure all the mail goes to the right place?

How would you know who's mail is who's? Dr. visits? Health records.

I'm sorry Mr. Hildabrandt, but it looks like from this previous visit... you don't have a penis.


----------



## Dleg (Jul 21, 2009)

Wolverine said:


> Back to Algebra for you!
> The hyphenated Mrs. Hildebrandt would be Kelly Hildebrandt-Hildebrandt, or Kelly Hildebrandt2.


I'm pretty sure Kelly Hildebrandt-Hildebrandt = Kelly 0


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2009)

VTEnviro said:


> What about Kinky Kelly and the Sexy Stud?


FMJR got mad at me when she asked, "What guy would be named Kelly" and I reminded her.

:rotflmao:



Wolverine said:


> Back to Algebra for you!
> The hyphenated Mrs. Hildebrandt would be Kelly Hildebrandt-Hildebrandt, or Kelly Hildebrandt2.
> 
> Their _*child * _would be (Kelly Hildebrandt)2, silly. (you just know a couple like this would name the kid Kelly Kelly.)


Mebbe - only if she were to hyphenate her name. I was sticking to the notion that she believed she would be assuming her new husbands name.

But .. I will accept that if she adopts common practice (maiden surname becomes new middle name, add married name) .. then you are technically correct.

+100 





Dleg said:


> I'm pretty sure Kelly Hildebrandt-Hildebrandt = Kelly 0


How about if she divided by zero .. 







JR


----------

